# For the concealed carry crowd..



## bigwheel (Jun 25, 2011)

What be your favorite and most comfortable way to lug around your shootin iron of choice. I am purty well stuck with my Sig .40 226 which aint real big but then aint real small either. It will barely fit into one of the biggest cheap Bulldog brand fanny packs from Cabelas. Still leaves room for a pack of smokes..extry magazine..half pint of hooch etc....but the Little Bride say it makes me look like a homo sapien to wear it. I have been exploring vests with inside carry pockets. Biker dude I work with got one in black leather which can hold a .45 Guvment model on both sides and a disinterested person would never guess whut was in there. Suspect it be mighty hot in the Tejas sunshine is a glaring drawback I see. Any thoughts?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm easy, put it between my back and the backrest of my chair.  Maybe you should get a wheelchair!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not telling.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2011)

Check out crossbreed holsters. They are supposed to be the most comfortable. (I don't have one)
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/Home/ ... fault.aspx

I carry mine strong side, inside the waistband in a leather holster from http://theholsterstore.net It's American made, hard blue J clip, reinforced top band to keep it open for re-holstering. It doesn't present at all when wearing a loose shirt. Also very comfortable. I carry an extra clip in a Blackhawk mag case on the opposite side.


----------



## john pen (Jun 26, 2011)

Being a huskier fellow, I can conceal a bit easier. I have an FIE 380 7 shot. Its like a mini 1911 that was handed down from my dad. Its perfect for an inside the pants / tshirt on a shorts day or on an ankle holster on a long pants day. My fav cc is my Glock 40cal duty in a fobus paddle with a xxl sweatshirt. With all the phone crap people carry on their belt now, a bulge on your waist seems less conspicuous then it did 10 years ago.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow this thread has done turned into gold. We now know where Pigs carries his hawg leg (bound to be either up his buttocks or someplace else where the sun dont shine We will have Barney be on sharp lookout in those areas at the deer camp. Now Scotty you need a whupping for showing me them web sites. I feel like a kid in the candy store. Now I like the looks of this one which claims to fit my gun but it only shows it in 9MM then you get the choice of with or without rails..whutever is a rails? That should bear some more checking into the matter. I got plenty of long tailed shirts. Might be the route to go providing there is enough room in the Wranglers for me and the gun. I buy em tight so the ladies get to ogle my dierree dontcha see? It has been claimed by some that I look like a young version of George Straight. Now have you seen the little 9 MM Taurus which disguises itself as a yup Blackberry or Blueberry or whutever they call the oversized cell phones which seem to be also compooters. We got a warning message and pic of those on the cop channel the other day. Not a big Taurus fan but it might beat a handful or rocks. I am trying to retract my footsteps and try to find it. Any info on that rig? Hey John thanks for the fobus tip. I look at that one too.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 26, 2011)

Well praise the Lord for having thankfully been spared the need for a wheel chair up to this point in life anyway. Sure cant say for sure I will be able to dodge the prospect at some point. Admire your stamina and keeping a good attitude concerning the mighty rough hand you have been dealt. Hey you know the old conceal in a folded up newspaper or magazine trick? I got that down purty good. That comes in real handy when the door bell rings at odd hours. This holster Scotty sent me to look at claims to be able to be mounted direct to a wheel chair. Whut a deal huh? You got any money? Maybe we could buy two at once and get some kinda special. Especially when we start throwing Scotty's name around like we knew him or something. Tell me whut you think? PS edit I think this is the one I want. 

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/OhaiM ... roductName


http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/OhaiM ... roductName



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm easy, put it between my back and the backrest of my chair.  Maybe you should get a wheelchair!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, most holsters will fit a range of different guns. From what I saw the Sig P226 is chambered in 9mm, .40, and .357. Irregardless, it doesn't affect the outside size of the gun. If it says it'll fit a 226...it'll fit a 226. 

"Rails" refer to the Picatinny rail system. A standard for affixing attachments...things like flashlights, lasers, grenade launchers, etc.

Why am I telling this to a cop?

Congrats on the new holster. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Huskier fellow?


----------



## john pen (Jun 26, 2011)

Puff said:
			
		

> Huskier fellow?


Ummm... no wait. What ?


----------



## DannyTX (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't imagine hauling around a Sig 226.  That all steel rig weighs over two pounds without ammo.  By the way, that is what the TX DPS carries now in 357 Sig.  One of our troopers was telling me last week how much he likes that particular gun and caliber.                                                                                                                                                  

I usually keep a full size 40 cal. H&K or Glock in the truck and once in a while will drop a Ruger LCP in my pocket to go in a C-store.  I consider concealed carry a close up personal defense thing and not a shootout at the OK Corral.  I have stuck a Glock 26 in my jeans pocket before.  However, even it is a little on the heavy side.  It supposedly weighs 26 oz. loaded with ten rounds.  I have the twelve round mags for it.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 26, 2011)

Well doubt I have rails cuz I dont have any lasers or grenade launchers on there currently. I'm thinking the outside the pants high ride belt carry would be the best approach for me. Now if covered by a long tailed pull over polo shirt all I worry about is the imprint of the gun under the shirt. I will also hopefully be working in a Roman Catholic church mainly so I wonder if it would be impolite or too impious to walk around with your shirt tail out? Is there any Catholics in the crowd? I would not want to get my knuckles whapped by Mother Superior. She is at least 6-2 and about 4 feet wide. Looks like she could easily whip 5 grown men at once. I am going to try to get them to give me the title and name tag of "Mother's Helper" or something like that. I aint supposed to display any kind of gendarme or security type emblems..badges..patches etc. That supposed to get the bureaucrats who administer the private eye agencies riled up. 



			
				john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok just slammed the plastic for this one which is called a deluxe super tuck or similar.  They gave me a 10% LEO discount. Whut a bunch of guys huh? They must really like me a lot. I think this goes inside the pants so I may need some mo bigga pants till I grow up to be a husky guy like John. Thanks fellas. Yall have been a big help. Now if I happen not to like it yall are gonna be in a heap o twoble Actually the brochure say try it two weeks and if you dont like it they buy it back. Lifetime guarantee etc. Course the guy that owns the place is prob 110 or so. Sure it extends to his lifetime most likely. I got it in horse hide. The FAQ fact that is a good choice for fat boys who sweat a lot. Apparently horses dont soak up as much water as cows for some reason. 

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/Super ... roductName


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 27, 2011)

We carry holstered on the belt. What's with all the hiding crap.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 27, 2011)

Its the law in NY. Five-O will grab you if it can be seen. Trust me. Been there. And don't tell them "well I can see yours"


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeppers my honorbly retired Barney card from the Feds (Thanks to Dubja for that one) say I can carry anywhere in the US just like a regular doughnut muncher from that geography but it got to be concealed. If they see it could be called brandishing. They had a  big test case on it in Noo Yawk City whereas one of them drunk Irish cops arrested a retired constable from PA..but the constable won. No telling how much that cost in legal fees of course. Best strategy is dont go to New Yawk. Old retired Military Colonel pal say it aint a smart place to live anyway. Supposedly the ragheads are going to make the place uninhabitable before too long. Dirty boom boom..germs etc. He say to get out while you can. Good news is there still plenty of room in Texas. I got stroke with the Border Patrol too if any yankees want to migrate.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 27, 2011)

In the time of this police state...I'm happy to live in Vermont where any non felon can walk into a gun store and walk out strapping. The only gun laws we have are you can't carry on school property, courthouses, secure areas with metal detectors, and some state parks. Carry it however you want, there are no permits here.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 27, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well doubt I have rails cuz I dont have any lasers or grenade launchers on there currently. I'm thinking the outside the pants high ride belt carry would be the best approach for me. Now if covered by a long tailed pull over polo shirt all I worry about is the imprint of the gun under the shirt. I will also hopefully be working in a Roman Catholic church mainly so I wonder if it would be impolite or too impious to walk around with your shirt tail out? Is there any Catholics in the crowd? I would not want to get my knuckles whapped by Mother Superior. She is at least 6-2 and about 4 feet wide. Looks like she could easily whip 5 grown men at once. I am going to try to get them to give me the title and name tag of "Mother's Helper" or something like that. I aint supposed to display any kind of gendarme or security type emblems..badges..patches etc. That supposed to get the bureaucrats who administer the private eye agencies riled up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're fat too Father BigWheel?


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 27, 2011)

Well sounds like a reasonable place to live. Now some of the exempt locations on these kind of deals give me problemos. For example under Texas law a person aint supposed to tote at churches or schools. Which the fella at the gun shoppe said 99.9% of the preachers in town are packing under their robes or suits etc. Now we do have a good law about school principals allowing their teachers to pack at school if they have a CHL. Course they are all too chicken to do it cept for one school up in Wilbarger County. I asked the principal down here about it and he claim he would be too afraid the teachers would use the guns to shoot him. Life gets complicated after 40 huh? Well Puffster my body type if that of an affable endomorph. Built for comfort..not for speed. I have often been accused of being an unemployed Summo Rassler especially when I wear my thong underwear. Hope that wasn't TMI


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 28, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well sounds like a reasonable place to live. Now some of the exempt locations on these kind of deals give me problemos. For example under Texas law a person aint supposed to tote at churches or schools. Which the fella at the gun shoppe said 99.9% of the preachers in town are packing under their robes or suits etc. Now we do have a good law about school principals allowing their teachers to pack at school if they have a CHL. Course they are all too chicken to do it cept for one school up in Wilbarger County. I asked the principal down here about it and he claim he would be too afraid the teachers would use the guns to shoot him. Life gets complicated after 40 huh? Well Puffster my body type if that of an affable endomorph. Built for comfort..not for speed. I have often been accused of being an unemployed Summo Rassler especially when I wear my thong underwear. Hope that wasn't TMI


Way too much .........but at my age.......understood.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok..now less get this old choo choo back on the tracks so to speak. Just to be on the safe side in case Mother Superior calls me to come protect her and the flock afore my fancy smancy new Scotty holster arrives...I took the liberal of taking my two homo sapien inspiring fanny packs over to the leather shoppe where the proprietar was instucted to cut off them cheesy nylon belts and plastic buckle. Fatmen can make them pop sometimes I heard..then he gonna sew me some belt loops on the inner part so you just put it on like a holster.  He say twenty for one and 12 for the other. One leather one nylon. Belt size is apparently real critical to make it work right cuz this large breastes lady measured my trouser belt with a yardstick. It say two inches wide. Or..maybe she say that was the trouser trout. Who knows about stuff like this?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, the way you're tying my name to it... I sure hope you find purchase with yer new gun holder. You said you got the naked leather right? I gave mine a couple good toothbrush scrubbins with saddle soap (you have that in Texass doncha?), buff it, n again... Loosen it up and wear it, gun in...so the upper slide, and the leather will conform.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like I am a little late to the party here...but I carry a Glock 26 with Corbon DPX 115gr +p rounds.  The original 10rd mag is in the gun and I also have a magazine holder that I will carry weak side that has a Glock 19 mag in it and that hold 15 rds.

I shot both the G26 and 27 before I bought and I was able to put more rounds in center mass with the 26...it is my belief that getting the highest caliber round with the most accuracy is the way to go when you are looking to carry concealed.

I chose Glock because you can switch out magazines within the same caliber...I like that option!  Also, the glock just doesn't fail...it eats anything you put in it!  I looked at a Sig but those things are really heavy.

As far as holsters...like Scotty, I carry strong side, IWB, at about 4:30.  I looked at Crossbreed and M-Tac but went with http://www.shieldedholsters.com  I have had it for over a year and it is very comfortable and less than the Crossbreed.  I got the double Phalanx for $50 shipped to me.  If I am going to wear gym shorts I use the http://smartcarry.com system.  Easily one of the most comfortable systems around and conceals really well.  It is a bit of a bitch to re-holster for obvious reasons but it does go with a lot of dress options.

Lastly, if you carry IWB or OWB the best tool for carrying comfortably is a proper belt...and its not the $15 one from Walmart...you need something that will support the weight of the gun and keep the holster upright all day.  I found http://www.thebeltman.net a while back after a lot of referrals from the Glock Talk forum...I really hedged on pulling the trigger for a $80 belt but it is HANDS DOWN the best investment I ever made for my carry system.  They are very well built and will hold the gun and holster right where you want ALL DAY...and they look really nice too!

In Ohio we can open carry legally...all though it tends to freak people out.  We need the permit to conceal...we have to immediately disclose to a police officer that we are CCW holders and then announce to them if we are armed or not...if we are we have to tell them where it is on our person...failure to announce that gets the CCW revoked.  We cannot carry in schools, fed buildings, banks...and we have to get special permission to carry in Church.  The governor is getting ready to sign a new bill in to law making it legal for CCW holders to carry in any restaurant or bar so long as we don't drink while we are there...or before arriving for that matter.  State law says that if you plan on carrying at all you are not allowed one drop of alcohol.  I wouldn't carry in a bar...but I can now carry in a restaurant if I want to when I know I won't be drinking.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 29, 2011)

No matter my location ... this is how I roll!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 29, 2011)

Dang yall are costing me a lot of money here. Just ordered a smart carry too. Thanks folks.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 29, 2011)

Be sure to get the belt to, BW!!  Easily the best $80 you'll spend.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2011)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Be sure to get the belt to, BW!!  Easily the best $80 you'll spend.



WHY pay $80-100 for frickin belt?
As long as it's quality leather, and double layer so the J-clips don't hop off..I don't get it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 29, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once you see the difference in the belt you'll know why...I had a 5.11 trainer belt before the "Beltman" option and it is seriously night and day. After your top sags or your pants sag you'll give it a try like me...then you will thank me later.    

Have you gotten the Corbon rounds??  

[youtube:gmuh53ve]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8yWGq3c1OI[/youtube:gmuh53ve]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't give a shit... I ain't paying $80-$150 for a flippin belt.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 29, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I don't give a shit... I ain't paying $80-$150 for a flippin belt.



ok :?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 1, 2011)

I have two uniform trouser belts which I think are fairly high quality. They shiney black on one side and velcro on the the other depending on whether you wearing it for dress or to hold onto the Sam Browne..which has patches of the hooks which grab the velcro. I seen a defective walking around yesterday with an outside carry holster and handcuffs and all kinds of goodies hanging off of it. Think I will try that angle first. I had rather spend the 80 bucks on whiskey if possible.


----------



## Griff (Jul 2, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I had rather spend the 80 bucks on whiskey if possible.


----------

